# Anyone here have Dwarf Chain Loaches?



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

Saw these at my LFS and LOVED them! I really like fish that school, and boy these guys do at light speed! They are almost like ADHD fish! I'm thinking about getting some...would love some feedback and advice from owners. Tanks a lot!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Talk to lohachata. I believe he used to have them, at least 

We have two. They were pretty expensive when we bought them so we only got the two, but as soon as we see them at the store again, we'd like to get about 4 more. They're very social little dudes, and very mild mannered.


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

They are really cool, and yeah, they are VERY expensive. My husband said...whoa..pricey for a bunch of them! I liked them a LOT and so did he!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know how far you're willing to go for fish... but I see you're in Charlotte. 
Over here in coastal VA where we are, there is an AMAZING pet store that is one of the largest on the East Coast. It's called Animal Jungle and we've gotten a lot of our "hard-to-find" fish there. They probably have over 300 tanks; it's insane. They can be a little pricy but if you catch them right after they've gotten a shipment, their selection is crazy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

aquabid has them for about $9.00 each plus shipping.....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcatfishl&1330325966


this particular seller.....mgamer i will vouch for...quality fish reasonable prices and a good shipper...shipping rates are also very reasonable....these fish love to be in groups of 6 or more....several years ago my wholesaler had a special on them...i bought 100 and threw them in a 125 for a few months... tripled my money on them...kind of hard to do these days...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

They are awesome fish! Im ordering them for the next shipment at the store but I think they will most likely end up at home with me. The question I always want to know about them is if they go after snails like other botia species. Lohachata?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

grogan said:


> They are awesome fish! Im ordering them for the next shipment at the store but I think they will most likely end up at home with me. The question I always want to know about them is if they go after snails like other botia species. Lohachata?


Yep, they do.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

awesome! Looks like they will make a fine addition to my nano tanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are excellent snailers...one of the best community fish around..


----------

